# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  هزینه پرستاری ازاد ساری

## ponyo

هم شهریش هم اینکه خابگاه هم میدن؟

----------


## Libo73

من هزینه پرستاری گرگان رو گرفتم ....
گفتن ترمی پنج و نیم میلیون 
خوابگاه فکر نکنم داشته باشد
در ضمن ترازتون چنده

----------


## LI20

> من هزینه پرستاری گرگان رو گرفتم ....
> گفتن ترمی پنج و نیم میلیون 
> خوابگاه فکر نکنم داشته باشد
> در ضمن ترازتون چنده


نتایج ازاد مگ اومده؟

----------


## ponyo

> من هزینه پرستاری گرگان رو گرفتم ....
> گفتن ترمی پنج و نیم میلیون 
> خوابگاه فکر نکنم داشته باشد
> در ضمن ترازتون چنده


اه چخبررره  :Yahoo (21):  چار بود کههه . ۷۹۷۰

----------


## Heisenberg1997

چراانقدر گرون شده؟؟؟؟چه خبره ترمی پنجو نیم؟؟؟
پردیس سالانه 8تا10تومن میگیره اینطوری باشه پردیس به صرفه تره که
دوسه سال پیش ازاد ترمی دو تا دونیم بود

----------


## Libo73

خیر...فقط هرینش رو پرسیدم

----------


## ponyo

قشنگ یه مشت بِکٙنٙن . اه حالم بهم میخوره از وضعیت مدفوعانه ی ایران

----------

